# Classic n'ouvre plus QuarkXpress



## Lobito (9 Octobre 2009)

Bonjour

J'ai le problème suivant : mon iBook G4 pourvu de mac OS X.3.9 ne veut plus lancer QuarkXPress Passport. Ce logiciel marche avec l'application classic étant donné qu'il était prévu pour mac OS 9.

Concrètement, du jour au lendemain, lorsque je lance l'application, Finder affiche : "Le lancement de cette application a échoué ... Cette application n'a pu être ouverte car ContextualMenu est introuvable".

Je ne vois pas du tout de quoi il s'agit, si c'est un élément du système, du logiciel, une extension ... et surtout depuis 7 ans que j'utilise ce logiciel sur cet ordi je n'ai pas eu le moindre problème ... et je n'ai rien changé récemment. Ni mise à jour ni nouveau logiciel. Je l'ai gardé tel quel justement pour la stabilité.

Merci de vos conseils ...


----------



## Invité (9 Octobre 2009)

Regarde si tu as bien : "Extension menus contextuels" dans tes "dossier système/extensions".
S'il se trouve dans "extensions désactivées", tu le mets dans "extensions" et tu re-boot.


----------

